# Good Bye, Adios,Adieu,Sayonara,Arrivederci, HILLARY



## Lon (Jul 17, 2016)

I think Hillary will continue to loose ground against Trump as the weeks and months roll on and the TRUMP/PENCE Ticket will prevail.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2016)

I think you must be smoking some really good stuff!  ol!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/?fr=yset_ie_syc_oracle&type=orcl_hpset

Three polls, this morning, have Clinton with single digit leads over Trump.  And, these polls can change in a moment's notice.  There are a number of factors that could turn the tables one way or the other between now and November.

First and foremost is how the GOP convention proceeds this week.  Trump could go rogue and alienate an even greater segment of the voting public.  Also, divisions within the Party could come front and center this week.  If there is a "food fight" at the convention... or if Trump is Trump... advantage Clinton.

Pence will also be in the limelight this week.  Pence is disliked in his own State and would probably have lost his re-election bid there.  He is as far right as Cruz, Limbaugh, Hannity, etc.  Pence has made public statements degrading to women.  If his true colors come out... he could be as big a problem to Trump as Palin was to McCain.

If domestic issues continue to escalate out of control, Trump will have the advantage over Clinton.  If global terrorism, financial, and political issues continue to escalate the edge goes to Clinton.

A Republican elected official also made headlines this past week suggesting Clinton needed executed by hanging.  As these elected nut-cases continue to spew such radical hate, the "normal" voting public will move toward the left.

I don't look for this election to be decided before early 2017.  It will be close and be contested by whoever appears to come up short.  There is so much voter corruption being implemented by the elected officials in red states, there will be numerous challenges.  And, if Trump IS elected Congress may well initiate impeachment proceedings within the first 6 months of his Presidency.  We do NOT live in a country where a "CEO" can order war crimes, imprisonment of specific religious groups, and open violation of Supreme Court decisions without consequences.  Trump has suggested he will do all three.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> ....  If *global terrorism*, financial, and political issues continue to escalate the edge goes to Clinton.



Agree on everything except this.  Tough talk will start to sound better.    Advantage Trump, imo.

But I'd like to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2016)

Lon just likes to throw in a Flame Ball every so often when he gets bored...  Pay it no mind.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 17, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Agree on everything except this.  Tough talk will start to sound better.    Advantage Trump, imo.
> 
> But I'd like to be convinced otherwise.



Trump has said he will stop ISIS.  When asked how, his reply is, "It's a secret."  He says he will stop trade with China, even though much of his own branded merchandise is made there.  If he sticks his nose into current issues with the European Union, he will do nothing but aggravate allies.  Then, there is Russia.  
Trump has suggested he will not abide by the Geneva Convention.  Public torture of prisoners will not only be tolerated but encouraged.  
Then, there is the U.S. Military.  The Republicans in Congress have decimated our military budget.  Money continues to flow to defense contractors, but not to those who serve the Country.  Trump says he will send thousands of troops to the Mexican border.  He says he will stomp on ISIS.  That will take deployment of thousands more troops back to the Mid-East.  Where will these bodies come from?  Where will the money come from to pay them?  

IOW, Trump has said nothing that shows he has a clue about handling any global issues.  In fact, most of his statements... if carried out... would only exacerbate present problems.  Hopefully, the American people will stop and think what life in this world might be with Trump's finger on the trigger to all out nuclear war.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Trump has said he will stop ISIS.  When asked how, his reply is, "It's a secret."  He says he will stop trade with China, even though much of his own branded merchandise is made there.  If he sticks his nose into current issues with the European Union, he will do nothing but aggravate allies.  Then, there is Russia.
> Trump has suggested he will not abide by the Geneva Convention.  Public torture of prisoners will not only be tolerated but encouraged.
> Then, there is the U.S. Military.  The Republicans in Congress have decimated our military budget.  Money continues to flow to defense contractors, but not to those who serve the Country.  Trump says he will send thousands of troops to the Mexican border.  He says he will stomp on ISIS.  That will take deployment of thousands more troops back to the Mid-East.  Where will these bodies come from?  Where will the money come from to pay them?
> 
> IOW, Trump has said nothing that shows he has a clue about handling any global issues.  In fact, most of his statements... if carried out... would only exacerbate present problems.  Hopefully, the American people will stop and think what life in this world might be with Trump's finger on the trigger to all out nuclear war.



Yet he has followers...  Boggles the mind doesn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2016)

Dream on Lon.  The orange buffoon ain't gonna win.


----------



## Lon (Jul 17, 2016)

IMO   Clinton can't make it on her own and whoever she picks will not even be popular with her own party let alone the general public and so the ball game is over.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2016)

Lon said:


> IMO   Clinton can't make it on her own and whoever she picks will not even be popular with her own party let alone the general public and so the ball game is over.




As you stated....  IN YOUR OPINION....  hardly fact.


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 17, 2016)

The clock that counts the time since Hillary answered random questions from _the press_:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ce-hillary-clinton-answered-a-press-question/

_We will, of course, update this post -- and the timer -- in the event  that Candidate Clinton answers another question. Fingers crossed!

_She can barely fill a mid-size auditorium.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2016)

Yesterday I came across this article on why Donald Trump is dangerous. Granted, the author is partisan but buried within it is some analysis of why Trump can be classed as fascist. It is a disturbing thought.

Here is part of the article



> As I have written before, to call him a fascist of some variety is simply to use a historical label that fits. The arguments about whether he meets every point in some static fascism matrix show a misunderstanding of what that ideology involves. It is the essence of fascism to have no single fixed form—an attenuated form of nationalism in its basic nature, it naturally takes on the colors and practices of each nation it infects. In Italy, it is bombastic and neoclassical in form; in Spain, Catholic and religious; in Germany, violent and romantic. It took forms still crazier and more feverishly sinister, if one can imagine, in Romania, whereas under Oswald Mosley, in England, its manner was predictably paternalistic and aristocratic. It is no surprise that the American face of fascism would take on the forms of celebrity television and the casino greeter’s come-on, since that is as much our symbolic scene as nostalgic re-creations of Roman splendors once were Italy’s.
> 
> What all forms of fascism have in common is the glorification of the nation, and the exaggeration of its humiliations, with violence promised to its enemies, at home and abroad; the worship of power wherever it appears and whoever holds it; contempt for the rule of law and for reason; unashamed employment of repeated lies as a rhetorical strategy; and a promise of vengeance for those who feel themselves disempowered by history. It promises to turn back time and take no prisoners. That it can appeal to those who do not understand its consequences is doubtless true. But the first job of those who do understand is to state what those consequences invariably are. Those who think that the underlying institutions of American government are immunized against it fail to understand history. In every historical situation where a leader of Trump’s kind comes to power, normal safeguards collapse. Ours are older and therefore stronger?
> 
> Watching the rapid collapse of the Republican Party is not an encouraging rehearsal. Donald Trump has a chance to seize power.



For the full text see here: http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/being-honest-about-trump

The part that hit me between the eyes is that fascism in different countries wears different faces, faces that have popular appeal to that culture. It might be a good idea to look behind the popular appeal of Trump to see the substance of the man and his likely administration might be. In the light of all the civil unrest that is plaguing the US at the moment, and given his claim that  he is the 'law and order candidate", some clarification about what that might mean is imperative IMO.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2016)

Lon said:


> IMO   Clinton can't make it on her own and whoever she picks will not even be popular with her own party let alone the general public and so the ball game is over.



Agreed!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yesterday I came across this article on why Donald Trump is dangerous. Granted, the author is partisan but buried within it is some analysis of why Trump can be classed as fascist. It is a disturbing thought.
> 
> Here is part of the article
> 
> ...


If Trump were to win, and I wholly hope not, he will have to deal with Congress and the Senate just like all the other presidents do.  He will not be able to be a dictator as the rest of the govt like Congress and the Senate would not allow that.  That is IMHO anyway.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> If Trump were to win, and I wholly hope not, he will have to deal with Congress and the Senate just like all the other presidents do.  He will not be able to be a dictator as the rest of the govt like Congress and the Senate would not allow that.  That is IMHO anyway.



I agree, Ruthanne.  The President actually doesn't have as much power as most people think.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I agree, Ruthanne.  The President actually doesn't have as much power as most people think.


Yes, we have seen that with many presidents not being able to do what they want because congress and or the senate won't go for it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Even Donna Brazile admitted yesterday that this will be a close race...


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 18, 2016)

Lon, was it you that maintained that Newt Gingrich would be Trump's running mate and together were a certainty to win? I apologise if I'm wrong.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 18, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> If Trump were to win, and I wholly hope not, he will have to deal with Congress and the Senate just like all the other presidents do.  He will not be able to be a dictator as the rest of the govt like Congress and the Senate would not allow that.  That is IMHO anyway.



This is the great strength of the American Constitution. It was designed to prevent the president becoming a king or dictator.

Is it conceivable that if civil unrest and violence were to escalate that he could bypass Congress and declare martial law?
Would the military support Congress or the President? Who would the citizens follow?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, interesting questions that perhaps were answered in the sixties with the challenges that made it look like the system would collapse. It was cracked by all kinds of murder and mayhem over different issues but it didn't break...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2016)

I firmly believe Trump will get a bump in the polls immediately following the Convention.  The American public is going to be subjected to the most vile lies and insults against Clinton that have ever been uttered.... and we all know the gullibility of some.  However, I expect Clinton to gain and forge way ahead following the Democratic Convention the following week.. when Trump and company  will be called on their exaggerations and viciousness.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jul 18, 2016)

Good morning to all-
I will be the first to admit Hillary is not perfect.  She is ambitious- and always has been. She does what must be done to make it through tough situations- and this includes not being totally honest- I don't think one can be totally honest while serving in public positions. She has a very strong world view, and not all agree with her.
But, she is very, very intelligent, she plays the political game very well, and she has great experience dealing with world leaders.

Donald Trump is a locked in time mouthy jerk of a thirteen year old, spoiled, and selfish as a snapping turtle.His world is summed up in three words- Me, My, Mine.

I have great hopes for Hillary as President. I have very bad dreams of Donald Trump as President.

Good day to all- Ed


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Trump has always bashed Hillary for voting to go into Iraq, but during an interview he was informed that his VP also voted to go in.  Trump's reply "I don't care".  

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/288097-trump-on-pence-voting-for-iraq-war-i-dont-care


Oops.  There goes my mind - already a thread on this.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2016)

I do not think this will be a close race, I think Hillary will squash the con man, I may be too optimistic about the intelligence of country......I just hope not.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pollyanna is alive and well!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Pollyanna is alive and well!



Certainly you don't believe the American electorate is stupid enough to elect Trump.. do you?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Fear of furriners may make the difference...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> This is the great strength of the American Constitution. It was designed to prevent the president becoming a king or dictator.
> 
> Is it conceivable that if civil unrest and violence were to escalate that he could bypass Congress and declare martial law?
> Would the military support Congress or the President? Who would the citizens follow?


I don't know...:dunno:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> This is the great strength of the American Constitution. It was designed to prevent the president becoming a king or dictator.
> 
> Is it conceivable that if civil unrest and violence were to escalate that he could bypass Congress and declare martial law?
> Would the military support Congress or the President? Who would the citizens follow?



Frightening thought...  A true armed revolution?  Could that really happen here?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Certainly you don't believe the American electorate is stupid enough to elect Trump.. do you?



I never would have believed so many millions would support someone like him.  It's opened my eyes to how much hate and racism there really is in the US that was simmering below the surface.  If too many don't bother to vote because they don't like either candidate, the country could be screwed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Certainly you don't believe the American electorate is stupid enough to elect Trump.. do you?


Well.....:lost:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 18, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Certainly you don't believe the American electorate is stupid enough to elect Trump.. do you?



The same electorate gave George W. Bush two terms and you question their outright stupidity??????


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> The same electorate gave George W. Bush two terms and you question their outright stupidity??????



I can assure you... tongue was firmly planted in cheek... hahahahaha


----------



## Lon (Jul 18, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Lon, was it you that maintained that Newt Gingrich would be Trump's running mate and together were a certainty to win? I apologise if I'm wrong.



No need to apologise---Yes It Twas I that said that. I still think Newt would have been a better choice than Pence.
No matter cause I still think Hilary is history.


----------



## senile1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Lon said:


> I think Hillary will continue to loose ground against Trump as the weeks and months roll on and the TRUMP/PENCE Ticket will prevail.



Actually, I believe Pence is Rump's Sarah Palin.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 21, 2016)

When Hillary loses, she will lie about it, that is all she knows how to do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 21, 2016)

Manatee said:


> When Hillary loses, she will lie about it, that is all she knows how to do.



Well... we will never know that. hahahahahaha


----------



## Manatee (Jul 21, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> The same electorate gave George W. Bush two terms and you question their outright stupidity??????



That same electorate gave Obama 2 terms, talk about disasters.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 21, 2016)

How about President elect Johnson or Stein.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2016)

Manatee said:


> That same electorate gave Obama 2 terms, talk about disasters.



I voted for him twice and would vote him in for a third term if I could.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I voted for him twice and would vote him in for a third term if I could.


Ditto for me too!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 21, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Ditto for me too!



Me too....  and I'll vote for Clinton..


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I voted for him twice and would vote him in for a third term if I could.



same here.


----------



## charlotta (Jul 31, 2016)

As to date, I think Hillary is going to win.  I believe Trump is his worse enemy.  In fact, as I listen, I wonder is he trying to lose.


----------



## charlotta (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, I would vote for him again.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> How about President elect Johnson or Stein.



Dunno about Stein -- but Johnson was our governor here and I wouldn't vote for him.


----------

